# What Is The Grey Haven?



## STARMAN

i'm new to lotr,i just finsh the book for the first time yesterday,i'm just wondering what is this place,is it some kind of magical relam,a place for the dead,any help would be great.


----------



## Beorn

The Grey HavenS is a place west of the Shire. Elves go there (and in the end Frodo) and take ships to Aman, the more or less continent of the Gods, where they can rest their souls. Elves may go when they 'become weary of Middle-earth,' but mortals are rarely allowed. The reason Frodo went was because he was a ring bearer.


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

Yes, Gandalf, Galadriel, Elrond, and Frodo leaft from the Grey havens.....


----------



## daisy

As far as I understand it is a realm other than Middle Earth - maybe kind-of like Heaven but not exactly, because you don't die exactly, but it is a place of rest and peace...

I also don't know if you can come back - but there are other people on this forum who know absolutely everything so they will be able to do better than me.


----------



## Beorn

Well, I certainly do not to claim anything, but Glorfindel did return to Arda, after JRRT decided to make him a singular person...



> In summary, the notes tell us that Glorfindel's spirit returned to the Halls of Waiting, but was after a time re-embodied by the Valar. He then returned to Middle-earth (either in the mid-Second Age, or as a companion of the Istari in the Third). For the full story of his return, refer to The Peoples of Middle-earth.


Encyclopedia of Arda

However, I do not know of any other returning (hey, why would you want to!!!)


----------



## zingers

Grey Havens is the port where the Elf Master Shipwright Cidran builds the ships which transport Elves, Hobbit Ringbearers and at least one Dwarf to the Undieing Lands over the sea to the West of Middle Earth. Grey Havens lays about 20 leagues West of the West border of the Shire.


----------

